# Best food for colour



## anstey (Oct 9, 2003)

:laugh: I was just wondering if you had to pick one food to feed you p which has the greatest impact on the colour of the fish what would it be???
Ryan


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

shrimp or pellets that help the color.


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

akio525 said:


> shrimp or pellets that help the color.


 Yeah those both worked for me!


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

krill is working great for me.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Shrimp and nightcrawlers brought out the red in my reds and caribas.


----------



## tweaked (Aug 3, 2003)

Shrimp or krill. Pellets usually have chem's in them.


----------



## 808homegrown (Sep 4, 2003)

u could try some hikari color enhancers (the red bag)... i mix these with hikari balanced nutrition (green bag) & my p's love it!


----------



## greebo (Aug 19, 2003)

well mine have ok color but i find it usually becomes more pronounced when i give them a few goldfish/guppies/whatever which have been gutloaded with chiclid pellets


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

Krill or shrimp brings out the color nice in my P's


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

I have shrimps, but the shrimps fight back! So i just continued giving them cichlid pellets.


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

i hear krill is best.
personally my rhom currently is eating only live foods...i give him crickets and goldfish/minnows


----------



## Reich (Oct 1, 2003)

i think shrimp is best... just take away the head and tail


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

krill, pellets,(hikari) or shromp works well..


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Hikari color enhancers, krill, smelt and prawns are popular fav for bringing out the colors in Ps.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

nightcrawlers and pelets and krill and my p's are very bright red and gold flaked


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

lol you guys stated every food in the book, I want to add Squid too helps develop better colors and very nutritious.


----------



## evermore (Oct 7, 2003)

i say the best is krill, liver, shrimp. in my opinion liver makes them darker


----------

